# Mounting a rear light on a SLC seatpost?



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

The aero post of the soloist carbon is defeating my attempts to securely mount a rear light.

I have Cateye LD600s but the cateye "universal clamp" is too stiff for aeroposts, as are the bolt up clamps.

Any solutions?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Use a fizik saddle with the inbuilt light, or do as i have and use a race light (simple material strap or use a 'frog' light all they are is a rubber dongle type light - fits anything


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually, you don't need to buy the Fizik. What I did was simply use black electrical wire to mount my Dinotte to the saddle rails. It took about two minutes, looks custom, and I've had, "How did you do that?" comments. When people look they're amazed at how simple the setup is. All you need is a rear light with at least one hole in it so you can run wire through the hole. This way if it slips it doesn't fall off. That said, my Dinotte hasn't slipped in a couple of thousand miles.


----------



## !!!shaunie!!! (Jun 16, 2008)

i have just a soloist but what i've done is put my light around the top of the rear seat stay above the brakes but just below where the seat stay joins the seat tube.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I ended up simply putting my Planet Bike light on the rear of my helmet but I am sure that zipties could work wonders.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Have you tried rigging something with pieces of inner tube? I did that with my DiNotte and it has worked perfect with my SLT. 

I can dig that pic up if anyone has a DiNotte and has problems using with their aero seat post.


----------

